# Using DE to De-Worm & Reduce Fly Population



## Feathers (May 30, 2017)

Hi,

We now have a fly problem in the backyard and although that problem is easily solved by immediately removing all piles of dog poop the moment they land, that is just not something that my husband and I can do every single day. I just did a poop removal sweep of the yard and found one pile FILLED with white wiggly abominations. While this can mean my puppy has worms (I took a sample to the vet on Monday, so just waiting for results), it is also possible that the flies are just laying their eggs on the poop piles.

I did research on horse manure management a couple years ago and many have successfully used Diatomaceous Earth Food Grade to de-worm their horses and found that having DE in their systems have also dramatically reduced fly population in their respective barns/stables. 

So my questions are: Has anyone tried the same approach with their puppies? What kind of improvements have you noticed? How much DE do you feed your puppy?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I add DE to my dog's food to keep them clear of intestinal worms.We still have flies but nowhere near as many,no maggots ever.I don't measure precisely,but it's approximately 1tsp. per 20lbs. of weight.My 60lb girl gets a tbsp,my 95lb boy gets a heaping tbsp.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Dosage 
*

For dogs, use one tablespoon per day of food grade Diatomaceous Earth in his food for dogs over 55 lbs. and one teaspoon per day for small dogs and puppies. For external parasite control, simply rub the powder at full strength into the coat for fleas and sprinkle on bedding.


To be most effective, Diatomaceous Earth should be fed for at least 30 days, to catch all newly hatching eggs or the cycling of the worms through the lungs and back to the stomach. (Dog's Naturally Magazine).


Moms


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2017)

Dogma13, Oh, that's great to know, thanks! I thought maybe just a pinch was enough, good to know a tsp is okay for my 30lbs puppy! How many times do you add the DE? Every meal? If so, how many meals do you feed in a day?

Momto2GSDs, one tsp everyday is safe then?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Feathers said:


> Dogma13, Oh, that's great to know, thanks! I thought maybe just a pinch was enough, good to know a tsp is okay for my 30lbs puppy! How many times do you add the DE? Every meal? If so, how many meals do you feed in a day?
> 
> Momto2GSDs, one tsp everyday is safe then?


Adding it to just one meal a day is sufficient


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Non-toxic fly traps (the disposable bag or plastic jug kind you can buy at tractor supply stores) really help reduce seasonal fly problems. I use them around my chicken coop in summer, combined with DE. The traps are gross when full, but it makes a big difference helping keep things clean and free of flies. They are scent-based and hung out of pet's reach, so they aren't dangerous.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

flies are wicked this year. They are biting my dogs' ears. I have treated them with SWAT. But they are are just vicious. They are biting me too. I will look into the traps.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Equisect horse spray for flies.


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2017)

Sprays wouldn't be a good idea for those of us with asthma/allergies. We have several sticky fly traps that I can stick to the wall or windows, I suppose, but I would prefer not to find wiggly poop again!

Thanks Dogma13!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Feathers said:


> Sprays wouldn't be a good idea for those of us with asthma/allergies. We have several sticky fly traps that I can stick to the wall or windows, I suppose, but I would prefer not to find wiggly poop again!
> 
> Thanks Dogma13!


The bag traps really do a better job, and you don't end up with random innocent insects and debris stuck to them. Bees, butterflies, dirt, feathers, your hair - I always end up with a mess when I use sticky traps.

Give these a try, I doubt you'll be disappointed -

https://www.amazon.com/Rescue-FTD-D...8&qid=1498143851&sr=8-1&keywords=bag+fly+trap

I use SWAT on my donkey's lower legs during peak fly season (the clear kind in the blue jar), he hates aerosols and pump sprays and it turns into a battle.... SWAT is kind of goopy and thick, but it does what it says it does.


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2017)

What about making your own jugs? Would those trap innocent insects too?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Feathers said:


> What about making your own jugs? Would those trap innocent insects too?


I don't think so. The kits they sell to convert milk jugs into traps are also scent based - they only lure in flies. Those work pretty well too, I just prefer the bags because disposal is a bit easier. Dumping out the milk jug traps is....  ... unpleasant.


----------



## Feathers (May 30, 2017)

Understandable, haha. I'll wait for the DE to take effect and see if it's still a problem, because two of my neighbours have 2 dogs each and our backyards are literally divided by 1 fence (they're both behind my house, not to the sides), and I'm not sure if they even know about DE, let alone use it. 5 dogs living so close together is bound to cause a fly invasion! D:


----------

